
HTC Vive Tracker Enables a Bevy of Tracked Accessories – Road to VR - evo_9
http://www.roadtovr.com/htc-vive-tracker-enables-a-bevy-of-bats-guns-gloves-and-other-tracked-accessories/
======
moron4hire
If I had known this was coming (and I specifically asked), I would not have
spent the thousands of dollars necessary to get out to Seattle and take the
tracked device training course. They had to have known this was coming a mere
month and a half ago.

I am not happy.

